# Racing flair for the latest generation: the new MINI and John Cooper Works Tuning



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Racing flair for the latest generation: the new MINI and John Cooper Works Tuning at Essen Motor Show 2014*

*Munich.* The latest generation of MINI provides the experience of hallmark driving fun in a whole new dimension with even greater diversity. For racing fans who want to further enhance and highlight the agile handling typical of both the new MINI 3 door and the new MINI 5 door, there are now John Cooper Works Tuning product and accessory options from the John Cooper Works Pro design line that have been specially created for these two models. The new individually tailored retrofit components in the areas of drivetrain, aerodynamics and interior will see their world premiere at the 2014 Essen Motor Show. At the international tuning exhibition from November 29th to December 7th 2014 at the Grugapark trade fair centre, MINI also presents the design line Vivid Green, which adds a vibrant dash of colour to allow selective customisation of the new original in the small car premium segment.

Europe's biggest motor show for tuning, motor racing and customisation is the ideal stage on which to showcase the latest additions to the program of MINI Original Accessories. The focus of the presentation in Hall 3.0 at Messe Essen will be on new products perfectly tailored to the latest generation of MINI. They will be displayed in highly effective style at a MINI stand bearing the hallmark brand design. A MINI 3 door fitted with extensive MINI John Cooper Works Tuning and John Cooper Works Pro accessories will embody the racing flair of the brand. Meanwhile a second MINI 3 door will exemplify the design line Vivid Green, demonstrating the appeal of the new accessory product series comprising items that are precisely matched in style and colouring for the first time.

World premiere: John Cooper Works Tuning for the new MINI. 
The John Cooper Works logo also serves as a clear signal to indicate motor racing passion in the new MINI. The tuning products bearing the name of the brand and integrated under the MINI umbrella allow a precisely measured increase in performance properties and a particularly intense racing sensation. They are exactly matched with the character of the new MINI and their qualities are based on decades of motor racing experience as well as the tradition-steeped association with the MINI brand. The legendary sports car designer John Cooper originally gave the classic Mini that extra dose of driving fun on the road as well as helping it achieve spectacular feats on the race track.



The MINI Cooper S 3 door presented at the 2014 Essen Motor Show 
is fitted with a John Cooper Works Tuning Kit to enhance engine output, including a controllable flap for the exhaust silencer. This ensures the heightened temperament of the new MINI Cooper S is conveyed acoustically, too. The John Cooper Works streamlining program is supplemented with tailpipe covers and a John Cooper Works air inlet cover in carbon as well as 18-inch John Cooper Works light alloy wheels in cross spoke design in the colour Jet Black.

Unmistakably athletic: the John Cooper Works Pro design line. 
The accessory products of the new John Cooper Works Pro design line are the perfect way to express sporting potential in visual terms. The automobile on display in Essen has a particularly authentic look due to the harmoniously coordinated retrofit options featured in both the exterior and interior. The John Cooper Works Pro rear spoiler and the John Cooper Works Pro rear diffuser with lateral splitters and fins help enhance the car's aerodynamic properties. Its defiant, athletic appearance is rounded off by other exterior accessory products from the John Cooper Works Pro design line, including the exterior mirror caps, the side turn indicator surrounds known as side scuttles, the Black Line decorative rings for headlamps and rear lights, the roof flag and the side decor set with flag motif and the start number 37 - famous from the World Rally Championship.

A racing atmosphere is generated in the cockpit by means of the John Cooper Works Pro entry sills with LED lighting, the John Cooper Works Pro floor mats and the John Cooper Works Pro sunblind for the rear side windows and rear window. The John Cooper Works Pro design line program also includes a key cap and a key ring.

Fresh accents in matching style: the design line Vivid Green. 
The British premium brand once again sets standards for authentic car customisation with the introduction of the new MINI design lines in the accessory program. This colour and design concept is unique to the automobile sector as it runs across a whole range of products and allows customers to create a harmoniously coordinated overall look for both the exterior and interior of their car. At the Essen Motor Show, the appeal of this novel range - winner of the 2014 iF product design award - will be demonstrated in the form of a MINI 3 door fitted with products drawn from the Vivid Green design line.



The latter gives accessory products a fresh, youthful look with striking dashes of rich green against a black background. The combination on show in Essen includes a roof graphic and side stripes, the turn indicator surrounds known as side scuttles and exterior mirror caps - all in the matching style of the Vivid Green design line. Inside the car, the harmonious overall appearance is rounded off with illuminated entry sills, an interior mirror cap, textile floor mats, sunblind elements for the rear side windows and rear window and a universal protective cover in the same style. The selection of accessory products in the Vivid Green design line also includes the MINI Junior Seat - available in three different versions to adapt to the height of the child being carried - all-weather floor mats, a key cap and a key ring.

In these two automobiles and in additional product presentations and multimedia displays, MINI is also showcasing numerous other new products from the MINI Original Accessories program at the 2014 Essen Motor Show. For example, there is a larger-than-ever selection of light alloy rims, exterior mirror caps and roof graphics. Additional headlamps are a classic item now also available for the new MINI. Such features as the Travel & Comfort System as well as model-specific holders and adapters for smartphones and music players ensure optimised functionality, secure communication and enhanced infotainment and will likewise be on display at the Essen Motor Show.

A MINI Accessories and Lifestyle Shop will be integrated in the exhibition space and there will also be a presentation of the MINI Friendship Service program. MINI Friendship Service enables long-lasting driving fun based on attractive all-inclusive price offers for maintenance work and the replacement of wear-and-tear parts in automobiles over four years old, offering professional care and attention at especially favourable terms and conditions.


----------

